# Hello



## Starden23 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm glad to be here and hopefully get opinions to help me ..I've been registered a while but put this off because I had thought things would get better but unfortunately they haven't but I'll write more about that in the proper area. Umm well I'm 27 will be 28 in just a few short months I've been married for 4 years now and been together for a total of 10 years now I hope to make some friends and again maybe get some opinions to help.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Starden23. I hope that you can find what you are looking for here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here for you, @Starden23.


----------

